

Technicalities: interactive scientific computing #1 of 2, pythonic parts - williamstein
http://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/3186.html

======
cnahr
That's a great article, and the sequel on "Goldilocks" languages like Lisp &
Julia appeared last week as well:
[http://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/189377.html](http://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/189377.html)

An overview with excerpts also just appeared on LtU: [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/4990](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4990)

